# Certifications



## Edrick (Aug 28, 2010)

I was wondering if there's a required certification for using a scissor lift. Also what other certifications would you recommend one to look into who will be working on live venues, theaters, and other performing art venues? I'm talking specifically for gear operation and what not not ETCP and stuff. More like OSHA, Commercial Drivers License, Fork Lift, Scissor Lift, etc....


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 28, 2010)

Typically employers will bring someone in to train all of the employees in one fell swoop, but you can probably just call up your local lift rental/sales place and ask if you can join in the next time they provide training, or you can ask if you just show up if they can train you at their place of business. Scissor lift training does not take long, and afterwards they'll give you a card recognizing your training.

Forklift, aerial boom lift, and CDL training are all for separate things, each one being more complicated than scissor training. Scissor lift training is basically recognizing which hazards will tip the lift over, will get you killed and/or electrocuted, and to be careful when driving on sloped surfaces and near obstacles and pedestrians. CDL, forklift, and aerial boom lift training all have far more hazards to be aware of and skills that require you demonstrate proficiency at in order to become a certified operator.

Unless required of your daily business, I'd not worry about being forklift or aerial boom lift certified. A CDL is probably not necessary unless you really want to drive a truck. I'd highly suggest become CPR/AED/First Aid certified -- I got my certification through the Red Cross but also paid for it. Many employers, and sometimes even the local YMCA, hospital, or other businesses will offer this for free.

OSHA also offers from great workplace safety training, but how necessary that is depends on your specific situation.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 28, 2010)

There is not a formal certification required to operate lifts, scissor or man lifts. What is required is proper training and proof that you have received it. This translates to the "certification" that everyone says you need. If you only work for one company and you only want to run in their facilities then a letter in your employment file does same thing. 
You can never have too many classes or certifications in this business. There is a position that is called "compedently trained person" that is good to have. This allows you to make the call on what can be done outside of the OSHA regs when they can't be followed. Fork lift is another seperate training. There is a material lifting cert that is required if you are doing any crane work, as well as crane signals. CDLs for driving trucks over a certain weight or having air brakes is good if you want to work for a rental house.


----------



## jwl868 (Aug 29, 2010)

The term “Competent person” (and sometimes “Competent designated person”) is used in several, but not all parts of US OSHA. There is no standard definition. But more to the point, when used, it applies to a very narrow range responsibilities, for example inspections of equipment, or designs of safety systems, or supervision of assembly of safety systems. I did not have the time to check through all of the uses of the term, but none of the definitions that I found give an individual the ability “to make the call on what can be done outside of the OSHA regs when they can't be followed.”


Joe


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 31, 2010)

Absolutely. Think about house construction, you cannot be tied to any safety device when setting rafters. The competent person decides who does the dangerous portions and how to make it as safe as possible. I agree that this person also writes the safety program for a particular job site or area.


----------



## jwl868 (Aug 31, 2010)

I dove back in and found OSHA’s general definition (from their website):

The term "Competent Person" is used in many OSHA standards and documents. An OSHA "competent person" is defined as "one who is capable of identifying existing and predictable hazards in the surroundings or working conditions which are unsanitary, hazardous, or dangerous to employees, and who has authorization to take prompt corrective measures to eliminate them". [29 CFR 1926.32(f)]. 

But the term is still narrowly used in different sections of OSHA.

OSHA does have a webpage devoted to the topic:

Safety and Health Topics: Competent Persons


Joe


----------

